# Oriental Mix



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

Crathes is a rescue cat. He was found when he was two weeks old in the woods. I figure he is some kind of Oriental cat due to his marking but don't think he's Siamese since he's cream colored and isn't very vocal. Nor is he loud when he does meow. He's tall and lanky with long legs.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm terrible at identifying breeds but his points make me believe he has at least some siamese in him. Siamese mixes don't necessarily have dark points or are vocal. It's hard to tell because of the flash but it looks like he has blue eyes.. does he?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He is flame pointed and very pretty cat. As far as the cream color is concerned, Siamese are born white. Then they turn cream and buff colored. The Sealpoint and Bluepoint have darker areas on the back, but Lilac and Chocolate points don't. Your cat seems to have the dense fur of a Siamese, but since he doesn't have a loud voice and does have the Tabby M *on his forehead, my guess is that he is, nevertheless, a mix. I'm curious about the color of his eyes too. 

* There was some hanky panky with tabbies in creating new colors, but any trace of it now is not desirable in show cats. We're never satisfied with what nature does! Pretty result though!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks for the info. His eyes are a pale sky blue. I think he's adorable also and love him dearly.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Cutie! He looks like an orange creamsicle! I bet he knows how handsome he is too!


----------

